# Denver GT



## NullSmurf (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm picking up a brother (from another board) at the airport this Sunday, 3/19/06. We'll be hitting Rick K's stash at 'Oritinal Cigar Store' about 1PM and will be staying for a smoke. We'll also be hitting Churchill's in the Brown Palace at about 7PM on Monday, 3/20. Starch your shirt and come on down. No RSVP needed in either venue. Bring your own sticks to Churchill's - kinda pricey. They have the best selection of single malts in town, though.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

That's cool! Original Cigar Store at 88th & Sheridan I assume. Keep this thread up to date, and I'll try to be there. Thanks NullSmurf.


----------



## NullSmurf (Feb 19, 2006)

Thats the one. Humi there isn't bad - I'm guessing about 150 boxes open and another 200+ still in the cello.


----------



## NullSmurf (Feb 19, 2006)

I'll add to this thread - The Original Cigar store is hosting a Peterson Pipe "event" - (unsure as to what exactly that is) Friday 3/17 from 10am to 4pm. Also, from 4pm, an Ashton Maduro tasting (free stick, woo-hoo!) plus buy 3 get 1 of the featured sticks. 

Regretably, I can't make that one, but we're still on for Sunday. I'll ask Scott to save us a couple of sticks for then.


----------

